# Yet another boring introduction...



## PolarDoc (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello, MartialTalk. My name is PolarDoc and I'm new to the martial arts. My first Jujutsu class will be on Monday, so... yeah.

By the way, nice smilies


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome!

What variety of Jujutsu?


----------



## PolarDoc (Sep 16, 2006)

Myama-ryu Jujutsu, I think.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, PolarDoc!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Greeting and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and congrats on starting your training.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 17, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2006)

Boy that was boring 

Just kidding welcome to MT


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 17, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZ oh oh is everyone awake now? WELcome.......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  And congrats on starting your training; please let us know how it goes.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 19, 2006)

Great to hear and welcom aboard!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT PolarDoc  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you found MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

We pride ourselves on our smilies.

Welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

PolarDoc said:


> Hello, MartialTalk. My name is PolarDoc and I'm new to the martial arts. My first Jujutsu class will be on Monday, so... yeah.
> 
> By the way, nice smilies



:wavey: welcome!


----------

